# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  Υπολογισμος καταναλωσης κλιματιστικου

## allos

Γεια σας.
Εστω οτι εχω ενα κλιματιστικο 9000btu=2.637kW(οχι inverter) και εστω οτι κοστος της kWh ειναι 0,07ευρο/kWh.
Το κοστος της λειτουργειας του ειναι 0,07*2,637=0,185ευρο/h ???
(Δεν νομιζω να ειναι ετσι...Αν ηταν ετσι ο λογαριασμος για το καλοκαιρι που περασε θα επρεπε να μου ειχε ερθει 500+ ευρο).
Yπαρχει καποιος συντελεστης*9000btu?

----------


## Xarry

2.637kW ειναι η ισχυς του κλιματιστικου οχι η καταναλωση. Η καταναλωση ειναι περιπου 900 W για ενα 9αρι.

----------


## allos

1)Αυτα τα 900W πως τα υπολογιζεις ομως?
2)H ισχυς μιας συσκευης ειναι αλλη απο την ισχυ που καταναλωνει?

----------


## Nemmesis

1) τα υπολογιζεις βαση τον βαθμο αποδοσης της συσκευης... πχ ενα κλιματιστικο με βαθμο αποδοση 3,4 (Α κλασση) που δινει 2,637KW ψυξη καταναλωνει 2,637/3,4= 0,83kw καταναλωση...
2) Οχι... οση ισχυ εχει μια συσκευη τοση καταναλωνει... ΑΛΛΑ το κλιματιστικο ειναι ΑΝΤΛΙΑ ΘΕΡΜΟΤΗΤΑΣ που δλδ με 900W καταναλωση μπορει να μεταφερει 2,637Kw θερμοτητας απο τον ενα χορο στον αλλο (μεταξυ εσωτερικης και εξωτερικης μοναδας)

----------

GeorgeVita (13-03-11)

----------


## allos

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ.
Nemmesis μου το εξηγησες πολυ καλα νομιζω,ευχαριστω.
Δηλαδη αυτα τα πχ 9000btu αναφερονται στην ισχυ που *παραγει* η συσκευη.
Τελευταια ερωτηση:Το ιδιο ισχυει και για αλλες συσκευες?πχ το πιστολακι γραφει πανω 1800W.Αυτο αναφερεται στην ισχυη που παραγει,ενω η ισχυς που καταναλωνει εξαρταται απο τον βαθμο αποδοσης του.Ετσι δεν ειναι?


Εdit: μια στιγμη ομως,
η ενεργεια που παραγεται ειναι περισσοτερη απο την ενεργεια που καταναλωνεται?Πως γινεται αυτο?

----------


## xifis

χμ οχι,το πιστολακι καιει 1800W.μη μπλεκεις τα BTU με τη δεη.το αιρ κουλ εχει πανω του ταμπελακι που λεει ευκρινως τα παντα Ι,V,W κλπ.

----------


## allos

Εdit: μια στιγμη ομως,
η ενεργεια που παραγεται ειναι περισσοτερη απο την ενεργεια που καταναλωνεται?Πως γινεται αυτο?

----------


## Nemmesis

> Εdit: μια στιγμη ομως,
> η ενεργεια που παραγεται ειναι περισσοτερη απο την ενεργεια που καταναλωνεται?Πως γινεται αυτο?



μα το τονισα οτι το κλιματιστικο δεν παραγει θερμοτητα.. ειναι αντλια θερμοτητας... δεν δουλευει δλδ σαν την θερμαντικη αντισταση. "καιει" ρευμα για να μεταφερει θερμοτητα απο εξω μεσα...

----------


## allos

Ευχαριστω πολυ,παιδια.Μαλλον καταλαβα.

----------


## Xarry

Δεν εχω καταλαβει πως ακριβως δουλευει το κλιματιστικο στην θερμανση. Εχω παρατηρησει οτι πρωτα ξεκιναει η εξωτερικη μοναδα και μετα η εσωτερικη αρα γινεται καποιο ειδος προθερμανσης στην εξωτερικη. Δεν θα μπορουσε να δουλεψει σαν αεροθερμο χωρις τη χρηση της εξωτερικης μοναδας;

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

> Δεν εχω καταλαβει πως ακριβως δουλευει το κλιματιστικο στην θερμανση. Εχω παρατηρησει οτι πρωτα ξεκιναει η εξωτερικη μοναδα και μετα η εσωτερικη αρα γινεται καποιο ειδος προθερμανσης στην εξωτερικη. Δεν θα μπορουσε να δουλεψει σαν αεροθερμο χωρις τη χρηση της εξωτερικης μοναδας;



Πρέπει να ανεβάσει μια ορισμένη πίεση το ψυκτικό υγρό και μετά ξεκινάει. Δεν υπάρχει καμιά ηλεκτρική αντίσταση για να δουλέψει σαν αερόθερμο.

----------

